
The Future of Programming: Changing Technology's Easy; How People Think's Hard - fagnerbrack
http://worrydream.com/TheFutureOfProgramming/
======
davidjnelson
Discussion from 2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6129148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6129148)

